# Anyone have experiance with the 00 buck shot mold



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I was perusing ebay with new methods to spend my tiny budget and ran across lee Reloading having a mold to cast 18 00 buck shot in one of there 6 bullet mold blocks.

Lee 18 Cavity 00 Buckshot Bullet Mold LEE 90486 

Does anyon here have any experiance working with one of these?
They are running just less than $50 but it shure would be a heck of a way to reload 00 for shotguns or I guess make a lot of.33 caliber bullets for you 32 caliber squirel gun.
Cheers,
Dutch :gaptooth:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I don't have their buckshot mold but I do have quite a few other molds of theirs. I like them. One nice thing is they come with handles. 

It looks like a crafty type of fella could load those gangs of 3 buckshot without snipping them apart if he was of a mind to.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ed Norman said:


> I don't have their buckshot mold but I do have quite a few other molds of theirs. I like them. One nice thing is they come with handles.
> 
> It looks like a crafty type of fella could load those gangs of 3 buckshot without snipping them apart if he was of a mind to.


And if they were really crafty, they could include wire in and through all the molds. I saw some shells once where the shots were webbed together, supposedly adding a new 'wrinkle' in the destruction department.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

texican said:


> And if they were really crafty, they could include wire in and through all the molds. I saw some shells once where the shots were webbed together, supposedly adding a new 'wrinkle' in the destruction department.


I have heard (but not tried) that fishing split shot crimped together on a length on mono-filament fishing line, and reloaded in a shot shell is especially destructive.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

texican said:


> And if they were really crafty, they could include wire in and through all the molds. I saw some shells once where the shots were webbed together, supposedly adding a new 'wrinkle' in the destruction department.


Oh, you mean like old guitar strings? It would be easy with this mold. Down and up, over to the next hole, down and up, etc. You'd have to cast with the sprue plate off, but that is do-able.


----------



## firestick (Oct 19, 2008)

Unfortunately the Lee gang molds (6 hole) do NOT come with handles. The single and double molds do come with handles. It would be nice if the 6 hole ones did too.
Bill


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Well that's sad, I thought they all did. I guess I never ordered more than a 2 cavity.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Yep firestick I was gona point that out (6 gang mold comes w/o handles) but you got to it first. And yes I've worked with Lee molds before and worn them out. 
So so far it doesn't sound like You guys were aware of this mold either. 
The piano wire gag sounds good but you do now you would need to modify the mold right? and you would need to gang them up in groups of 3 of 3 or maybe 4 how are you going to set up the wad? 
Dutch


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The piano wire gag sounds good


Really about all it does is ruin the ballistics
If you had a *cannon *it might be worth the effort


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I never claimed the wire was a great thing, it is just one more fun thing to try and experiment with. It looks impressive when you rip a big hole in the cardboard target butt.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Question Please. Is there the same ammount of lead(weight wise) in a buckshot load as there is in a birdshot load?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Is there the same ammount of lead(weight wise) in a buckshot load as there is in a birdshot load?


Sometimes the weights are close, but not exact due to the spacing of the pellets

Buckshot loads will usually be a little lighter, and are measured by pellet count instead of precise weight

They ARE loaded to the same pressures and velocities as birdshot


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you, BFF. I was given bunch of stuff, lead and melting/pouring thing. Was curious.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I was given bunch of stuff, lead and melting/pouring thing. Was curious.


If you are interested in reloading shotguns shells you should get a Lyman Shotshell manual.

It has lots of loads and explains all the details nicely

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=887011


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bearfoot Farm said:


> If you are interested in reloading shotguns shells you should get a Lyman Shotshell manual.
> 
> It has lots of loads and explains all the details nicely
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=887011


Thanks, we loaded with my parents as kids, but my brother was given all the equipment. Your link will help figure out what this stuff is.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Beware molten metal vapours. They can be nasty deadly poisonous stuff.

Lead melting and casting should always be done in a well-ventilated place, preferably outdoors, with a breeze so you can stay upwind of the molten lead. When you're doing this, think where the downstream lead vapour will end up. You don't want it somewhere you will use to grow food.

Zinc vapour is also deadly. Some iron or steel things are galvanised (zinc coated). Always check wheel weights with a magnet. If they're steel, don't let them in the melting pot. If they have steel clips, get those off.
Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc. Try not to get it in the pot.
Zinc is often used in die-cast metal items that look like lead. Don't get die-cast items in the pot either.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

wogglebug said:


> Beware molten metal vapours. They can be nasty deadly poisonous stuff.
> 
> Lead melting and casting should always be done in a well-ventilated place, preferably outdoors, with a breeze so you can stay upwind of the molten lead. When you're doing this, think where the downstream lead vapour will end up. You don't want it somewhere you will use to grow food.
> 
> Zinc vapour is also deadly.


You know, it is good to be cautious, but with casting lead, you don't really have to be histerically cautious. I've casted my own lead bullets for decades now, have gone to the doctor, explained what I do, and have gotten both blood and urine tests done for lead contamination, and I've always come up completely clean.

Just use the same common sense you would use working with something toxic like paint remover, or boat patching resin.

Do it outside, not on the kitchen stove.
Don't use any utensil that might ever be brought back in the kitchen.
Wear gloves and eye protection.
Don't eat or drink anything when in the presence of molten lead.

Wheel weights are one of the best sources of lead you can find. They typically come with steel clips that hold them to the rim of the wheel. Throw them into your lead pot and turn on the heat. The wheelweights will start melting at about 600F. Don't use battery lead because its alloy contains arsenic.

As the lead melts, carefully scoop out any steel clips that are floating on top of the lead. Carefully discard them into a METAL bucket (I use a big coffee can) where they can not start a fire. Any weights that are not lead can be scooped out at this point. Zinc weights don't melt till the lead has reached 800F, so they are easy to spot. You DO NOT want zinc in your lead, not so much because it is dangerous, but because it will ruin the quality of the alloy.

After your casting session is over, carefully wrap up the cooled metal waste into a closed plastic bag and discard in the trash.

By the way, casting has supplied me over the years with tens of thousands of bullets that I've reloading and shot almost for free, all with lead that was always free for the asking.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain-shot

Interesting facts about "Chain Shot"



> In artillery, a chain-shot is an obsolete type of naval ammunition formed of two sub-calibre balls, or half-balls, chained together. Bar shot is similar, but joined by a solid bar. They were used in naval warfare in the age of sailing ships and black powder cannons to shoot down yards, masts, or to cut the shrouds and any other rigging of a target ship


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

1.Don't have experience with buckshot mold but have cast and shot a whole bunch for my .50BP using Lee molds-very accurate.
2.Right on MichaelK.
3.I have 3-5pks of "buck on a wire" I bought at a gun show...have'nt had the oppurtunity to see the results of their terminal wounds,but it seems they would really hurt


----------

